# Need help know what to do now....2005 Altima timing



## Hammer81 (Sep 24, 2019)

So I now have a 2005 Altima 2.5 that has yet to run since I've had it. Guy that I got it from didn't know what was wrong just that maybe was a timing issue. I pulled the timing cover off and noticed it had been recently opened up clear down to the oil pan and water pump, etc. The thing about this situation is that I believe there are supposed to be an upper timing chain and a lower timing chain also correct??? Well I am only seeing the upper chain going to the cams and is this engine not suppose to have two timing chains? What am I missing in the lower part of my engine if it is suppose to be there??? Please help me figure this out.... Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There is a balancer that bolts to the bottom of the engine (below the crankshaft). The other chain runs from the crank gear down to the balancer assembly.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Hammer81 said:


> So I now have a 2005 Altima 2.5 that has yet to run since I've had it. Guy that I got it from didn't know what was wrong just that maybe was a timing issue. I pulled the timing cover off and noticed it had been recently opened up clear down to the oil pan and water pump, etc. The thing about this situation is that I believe there are supposed to be an upper timing chain and a lower timing chain also correct??? Well I am only seeing the upper chain going to the cams and is this engine not suppose to have two timing chains? What am I missing in the lower part of my engine if it is suppose to be there??? Please help me figure this out.... Thanks


It's like SMJ described it. To further show you what is meant, here's a picture:


----------

